# Spring!



## Constance (Mar 7, 2007)

The frogs are hollerin' in the pond behind us...the crocus and some early daffoldils are in bloom...the bluebirds and robins are back...the trees are budding out...thank heaven, spring is here!
I can't wait to go down to Sugar Creek and see if the bluebells are up yet. 

Of course, all this doesn't mean we couldn't get 10 inches of snow next week. It has happened before. They say if you don't like the weather here, wait a few hours, and it will change.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2007)

It certainly is a sign that things are changing!!!!!  It was almost 70 today!


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 7, 2007)

Our tulip tree is blossoming, with no leaves, the cardinals are staking out territory, I have 6 little bitty rows in my garden planted and the dogs have been sunning themselves all day on the deck.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 7, 2007)

It was 70 here today, right now it's 68. Absolutly wonderful!!!! I love the feel of the warm air & cool breeze, hate the allergies that are starting though.


----------



## amber (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok, technically spring doesnt arrive until March 21, but we'll never see spring here until late April or early May.  Happy spring to those of you that get it so early!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 7, 2007)

Beeeee-uuuuuu-tea-ful day here today! Would you believe I cut part of our very large yard...(thats lawn to some of y'all) this afternoon! I welcome the change...but I think "Old Man Winter" is not quite done just yet


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, Connie, I know what you mean.  In our area there are sun-warmed hillsides blanketed in daffodils.  I've noticed the birds are coming back and the yards and fields are showing "new" green.  Our naked ladies are showing themselves in our back yard, too.

Another sure sign that it's spring, or nearly so, is our outside kitties can be found sunning themselves in the sunny parts of the yard or on the driveway.

Pretty soon we'll be able to open some of the doors and windows in the house.  Whoopee!!!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 7, 2007)

Will not be the curmudgeon here, but I feel like it.

Just finished shovelling the ice (supposedly snow) off of our 260 foot driveway, and my back is sore.

Has been a moderately tough winter, and am waiting for the buds on the trees and the birds to be back.

Glad to here you folks are having an early spring.

God bless.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 7, 2007)

I saw a robin red breast on Saturday!   That sighting makes it official for me!!


----------



## amber (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh Vera, when I see the robin, thats a sure sign of spring for me too.  Maybe around April I will finally see one. Those song birds in the spring are great.  I love the cardinals, and chickadees. Bluejays are nice, but they are loud in the morning


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2007)

Wet blanket weighing in here.  

We are covered in ice and snow and the nighttime temps have been in the single digits around here for the last few nights.  Not much warmer during the day.

Spring?  Bah, humbug!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 7, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> Bluejays are nice, but they are loud in the morning



Loud!!!  Those suckers are the cranked-up boom box of the bird world.  Plus, dey got attitude!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2007)

No signs of spring here yet. My first sign occurs on March 11th every years so I have a few more days to wait.


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 8, 2007)

I have never had birds sit in the trees to see exactly where I planted my seeds...those rascals.  I need to find a cute scarecrow to shooo them away!


----------



## Alix (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm very hesitant to post this. It is warm out there today. And it has been for the last few days. The snow is melting rapidly and most of the streets are nearly clear. We're months away from planting but I think this might be the first sign that this very long winter is nearly over.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 8, 2007)

No daffodils yet but I predict that they will start showing early next week as we get into the upper 50's! Birds have been chirping for a couple weeks or so and the raccoons and groundhogs are getting out and about. The annual pre-season golf course meeting is tomorrow (which will result in nothing) but it's a VERY good sign! I may even attempt to smoke some ribs this weekend!


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm on my way down Damp.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 8, 2007)

C'mon down, Middie! How do you like your ribs?


----------



## redkitty (Mar 8, 2007)

The sun has been shinning 3 days in a row here!  But now its raining again.  ROLL ON SPRING!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2007)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> C'mon down, Middie! How do you like your ribs?


 
Ummmm... cooked


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, pretty stupid question, huh?


----------



## middie (Mar 8, 2007)

lol. Had to say it Damp. Sorry. However you make them is fine by me. Just as long as they're not spicy hot.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 8, 2007)

Sweet and mild for you then, Middie! I might sneak a jalapeno in there somewhere, tho!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey, Charc, if you make some jalapeno poppers I will just have to join you guys.  I'll bring the beer, OK?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 8, 2007)

Deal! You bring the beer and I'll make the poppers, Mud! I'll arrange for lawn darts and Slip n' Slides too. Bring your bathing suits!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 8, 2007)

You're gettin' a little carried away there, my brother.  Bathing suits???!!
It ain't that warm yet, darlin!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 8, 2007)

Shut my mouth. Where's the BBQ?


----------



## corazon (Mar 8, 2007)

I can not wait!!!!!
Bring out the skirts!
I'm sooo ready to be rid of having to wear a jacket everywhere!  And tired of having to put jackets and sweaters and all sorts of clothes on the kids everytime we get out of the car.  Not to mention taking all those things off when we get back in the car.


----------



## shpj4 (Mar 9, 2007)

Spring is here and the weather is going to be in the 80's this weekend in the San Fernando Valley in Southern California.

May go down and sit by the swimming pool.


----------



## csalt (Mar 9, 2007)

Not in the 80's here in the UK ( Thank God) but it does my heart good to see the aubretia flowering all round the garden. Beautiful Spring sunshine but not too hot.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 9, 2007)

Shoot, Iam excited about the weather getting up to 55' next Tuesday !    Did see a Blue Jay today and others chirping - its a comin' !!!


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

Spring?  Signs of Spring?  The streets are finally plowed, slow snow melt.
Parking lots are snow free too, more parking at Walmart! LOL
   Other signs of spring?  There's a cool front in the forecast instead of another cold front.  Chance of rain & snow instead of ice & snow. 
   There are no other signs of spring yet except for the date on the calendar.  Some wise guy circled it as a federal holiday!   
   I thought I saw the sun this morning but it was just that blasted street light.  
   We generally do a little planting around mid May.  We had a cold summer in 1993.  50's most days, We hit 72 once that summer.  
   The robins usually come here in February but I have not seen them yet.  People are still talking about making soup.  
    E-coli will be history before we get a fresh salad around here.  I wonder how long a mosquito can hibernate?


----------



## Constance (Mar 9, 2007)

StirBlue, you must live up around Chicago. Our spring is about a month ahead of yours. I'd send you a bouquet of daffodils if I could. 

Spring will come...I guarantee it!


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 9, 2007)

I get soooo excited this time of year.  I love to garden and can't wait to get to work.  The crocus' are bloomin' and it hit 70 here today.   Yipeeeee!!


----------



## Dina (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope you all enjoy your Spring.  Our break started today.  I'm hoping to catch up on sleep and rest.  I'm exhausted from work.  Enjoy your time off!


----------

